# What is Your Favorite Jane Austen Title?



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi everyone. I looked to see if this topic had been discussed before and couldn't find it.

*What is your favorite Jane Austen book and why?

Have you read any of the more recent titles based on her characters such as: "The Darcys and The Bingleys"

I will wait and give my feedback after a few other replies.

Jenna*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a few of the "other" books on my wishlist.  Some of them are not available for K yet.  
I looked for some of them at Half Price Books Wednesday, but I could not find any.  
deb


----------



## MConti (Jan 27, 2010)




----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I just finished a few - Northanger Abbey, Mansfield Park and Lady Susan.

If you haven't read Lady Susan yet, do. It is a clever story.

I think I will try some of the newer titles some day. I have them on my wish list so I don't forget about them.  

Jenna


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have read all of her books and I think my favorite would have to be Pride and Prejudice, although I love Emma, Mansfield Park and Sense and Sensibility a lot as well.

I just love how they are written. Such classic love stories with a little mystery, romance and suspense (will they ever end up together?) all wrapped up into one. 

I haven't read any of the newer books based on her characters at all. I don't have any clue if any of them are good but I really don't like it when other people try to expand stories based on what they felt should or shouldn't have happened. It ruins the magic of the originals I think. Sort of like really bad movie sequels.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Hi everyone. I looked to see if this topic had been discussed before and couldnt find it.
> 
> *What is your favorite Jane Austen book and why?
> 
> ...


Well I'm ashamed to say that I've only read Pride & Prejudice many years ago.

Unfortunately, for the others, I went ahead and watched the movies first, which I loved. But now I'm afraid to read the books because I don't want to compare them too much to the movies.

I was all set to read Emma - but darn it all, I went ahead and just watched the latest version on Masterpiece Classic, and I loved it so much that I bought it! Now I'm reluctant to start the book.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I was so surprised that Masterpiece Classic changed the ending of Northanger Abbey. They added a small bit of dialog about vampires and introduced a new character (a secret boyfriend for Eleanor).

Huh?

I am almost done with Mansfield Park - I said below that I finished it but I'm about 20% to the end. I have seen the Masterpiece Classic and hope they didn't change this one.

Jenna


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> *What is your favorite Jane Austen book and why?*
> Pride and Prejudice is my favorite. It was the first book that I bought and read on my Kindle, even though we have at least three DTB versions in the house. It's my favorite because I love the characters. I'd have to say that Elizabeth Bennet is one of my all-time favorite characters. I also love the absurdity of characters like Mrs. Bennet, Mr. Collins, and Lady Catherine. I enjoy the way that, as the reader, my opinion of Mr. Darcy evolved along with Lizzie's. Northanger Abbey and Emma would be tied for my second favorite.
> 
> *Have you read any of the more recent titles based on her characters such as: The Darcys and The Bingleys*
> ...


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Although I think Emma was my favorite main character in any of her books,  Pride and
Prejudice will always be my favorite. I think I like the book even more after twice watching
the BBC version with Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy. (swoon)

I haven't read any of the newer books based on the characters but I keep checking them
at the library. I should see which ones are available for the Kindle.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I had a Jane Austen class in college and read all of her novels. Although I enjoyed them all, the only one that I still visit regularly is _Pride and Prejudice_. The only recent book I have read that is somewhat inspired by Austen's work is _The Jane Austen Book Club _. I did not really like it that much.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I also love the Colin Firth version also but have the Kiera Knightly (not sure how to spell that) version memorized.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I have read Pride and Prejudice, Sense and Sensibility, Emma, Persuasion, Mansfield park, and started Northanger Abby, but I can't remember if I finished it.  Hmmm, I'll have to check that out.  I have not read lady susan, but its on my TBR list for very soon!

I do so love Pride and Prejudice, but Sense and Sensibility and Persuasion are tied at a very very close second.  I loved Persuasion but the ending was hard for me.  It seamed rushed compared to the rest of the book.  (I've heard that it was unfinished at the time of her death, still in rough draft or something.  but I'm not totally sure on that.)  

I LOVE all the movies!  Though I prefer the latest Mr Darcey over the ones before him (don't hate me!  ), I actually prefer the longer BBC Version of the movie because it stays truer to the story.  But, man the last version hits me.. I love love love it.  I felt that they interpreted Mr Darcey better than all the rest, showed his vulnerability better.  

I've got my favorite versions of each movie, but really enjoy each one.  My Favorite Sense and Sensibility movie is the one where Kate Winslet plays Marianne and Professor Snape plays Colonel Brandon... that gets me every time I watch it actually!!  HAHA

I have not, nor plan to read any of the spin offs.  I've heard some bad things about one of them.  Mr. Darcy being Narcissistic, Lizzy doing everything she can to keep his attention... blah blah blah, you know turning This great piece of literature into your typical trashy romance novel.  I'm so not interested.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh I do have to say that I watched the British movie, Lost in Austen, and LOVED IT!! Totally cracked me up. I saw it listed in netflix and thought, hmm why not.. and thoroughly enjoyed my girly night in!


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> I was so surprised that Masterpiece Classic changed the ending of Northanger Abbey. They added a small bit of dialog about vampires and introduced a new character (a secret boyfriend for Eleanor).Huh?


I didn't like it. Now, I admit I never read the book - but I just didn't even like the story.


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> Oh I do have to say that I watched the British movie, Lost in Austen, and LOVED IT!! Totally cracked me up. I saw it listed in netflix and thought, hmm why not.. and thoroughly enjoyed my girly night in!


I really liked this movie as well; so much so I bought a copy for myself. It is a must-see for any _Pride and Prejudice_ fan -- book or BBC miniseries version.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

ValeriGail said:


> Oh I do have to say that I watched the British movie, Lost in Austen, and LOVED IT!! Totally cracked me up. I saw it listed in netflix and thought, hmm why not.. and thoroughly enjoyed my girly night in!


I thought this was very well done. It was a cute way to introduce new readers to Pride & Prejudice as well.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I really liked Lost in Austen as well.


Spoiler



Caroline being a lesbian was really off the wall though.


 The plot kind of reminded me of The Eyre Affair.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Love Pride and Prejudice.  Have probably reread Mansfield Park more than any others, but always say that Lady Susan is my favorite.  I just love the character development in the letter format.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Pride and Prejudice was my favorite.  That being said, I agree with those that mentioned Lost in Austen - VERY funny.  I had to buy it and actually watched it again the other night.  I also really enjoyed Bride and Prejudice - Bollywood version of P&P.  Beautiful costumes, ginormous musical numbers, gorgeous women, yummy guys - I think I've watched it about 50 times (I'm a Bollywood fan, so that's part of the reason).

About the newer versions/remakes.  I've read quite a few of them.  Some good, some not so much.  Then you have to decide if you want to read about AFTER they got married, or if you want an alternate version of how they met/got together.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I really liked the movie _Lost in Austen_ too.

The other Austen "spin-off" movies that I've seen were _The Jane Austen Book Club_ and _Becoming Jane_, which were just OK, IMHO. But they did inspire me to re-read _Pride and Prejudice_! 

N


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I've added Lost in Audten to my cable searches. I find that eventually movies come back around on cable. I just search for them about once a week.

Speaking of Austen - why is the book Love and Firendship is misspelled on Amazon. I've seen it wrong on a few versions. 

Just curious. It's in my TBR pile. 

Jenna


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been listing to the audio versions.  I love love love them.  
deb


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

Hard to pick a favorite. I love _Pride and Prejudice_, _Sense and Sensibility_, _Emma_, and _Persuasion_.


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Have never read any Austen! I do have Pride and Prejudice on my Kindle which I will hopefully get around to reading after Up in the Air and Of Mice and Men (and not to mention the fact I've got to read The Merchant of Venice   )


----------



## melgerber (Feb 28, 2010)

I would have to say that Pride and Prejudice is my favorite (and the first I read), but Persuasion is a close second. I read one of the "sequels" to P&P and it was dreadful! I have not attempted another. I have read Confessions of a Jane Austen Addict (which I really liked and will read the authors next book -- can't remember the title) and Austenland (which was entertaining). I have a copy of Becoming Jane Austen, but I haven't read it yet. I also read a biography of Jane Austen by Carole Shields. My most favorite used book find is a book on Jane Austen's England -- lot's of pictures of the places and villages where she lived (The World of Jane Austen by Nigel Nicolson).

I loved Lost in Austen and bought the DVD -- can't wait to watch that again. And I love all the movie/tv versions of the books. When my husband and son are watching yet another movie where people are chasing each other, shooting each other and blowing each other up, I slip quietly away with a JA to watch in another room. My favorite Elizabeth Bennett is still Elizabeth Garvie, but they are all splendid. 

Melissa


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm so glad I started this thread. There are so many suggestions of movies and other books - thank you!!

Jenna


----------



## SpearsII (Jan 16, 2010)

If you like Austen you should check out her biography by Peter Leithart. It is not on kindle yet but I thought I would mention it because I know the author kinda-sorta. My wife was one of his students. I have met him a few times and have read some of his other books, great writer. Anyway, I just thought I would throw it out there because you might enjoy some good insight about who Jane was in real life.

http://www.amazon.com/Austen-Christian-Encounters-Peter-Leithart/dp/1595553029/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1267669725&sr=1-11

David Spears


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

Both of these books by Laurie Viera Rigler are fun "what if" scenarios about trading places in history:

_Confessions of a Jane Austen Addict_ --a modern day woman wakes up in Jane Austen's world

_Rude Awakenings of a Jane Austen Addict _ --a Jane Austen woman wakes up in a modern day world


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I've decided to try one of the spin off titles from the library before investing some cash. I went looking for "An Assembly Such as This" today but my branch did not have it. I'll head to another branch tomorrow.

I'll check out some of the other titles as well.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm a Persuasion girl all the way through. I love the novel, and watch the Amanda Root-Ciarán Hinds movie whenever I feel down.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I enjoyed Pamela Aiden's trilogy - An Assembly Such as This was very good.

I LOVE that Persuasion movie!  I find that movie to be very calming and it always cheers me up.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I had never read any of her books, but I just finished _Price and Prejudice_ today. I thought it was _wonderful_.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Does this count?


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> I'm a Persuasion girl all the way through. I love the novel, and watch the Amanda Root-Ciarán Hinds movie whenever I feel down.


Yes! What a great cast!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I had never read any of her books, but I just finished _Price and Prejudice_ today. I thought it was _wonderful_.


Have you seen any of the Pride and Prejudice movies? My favorite, hands down, is the 1995 A&E miniseries starring [swoon] Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy. It's fun to watch him as Mark Darcy in Bridget Jones's Diary, too. There are so many parallels that it's hard to keep track of them. (The actor who played Bingley in the '95 version is an office worker in BJD, which is another connection to P and P.)

Pride and Prejudice is my favorite Austen title, but I like Emma and Sense and Sensibility a lot, too. (Of course, all of her books are very good, but these three are my favorites.) I just got an HD tv, and can't wait to watch P and P on it.

I've read a couple of the books that were written as spin-offs, so to speak, but I can't remember the titles, as it was many books ago that I read them.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Have you seen any of the Pride and Prejudice movies? My favorite, hands down, is the 1995 A&E miniseries starring [swoon] Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy.


I have not.... I actually put this one into my Netflix queue last night...


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have not.... I actually put this one into my Netflix queue last night...


Oh, my, you're in for a treat!!! I hope you enjoy it - it's no Persuasion (*grins*), but it's a great mini-series.


----------



## patinagle (Oct 16, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I have not.... I actually put this one into my Netflix queue last night...


Oh...you're in for a treat!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

patinagle said:


> Oh...you're in for a treat!


Be sure to watch it when you have 5 hours to spare, as you won't want to stop watching and return to it later. (At least, no one that I know has been able to view it in sections.) It's perfection!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Speaking of Austen - why is the book Love and Firendship is misspelled on Amazon. I've seen it wrong on a few versions.
> 
> Just curious. It's in my TBR pile.
> 
> Jenna


As to why Love and Freindship is misspelled...that is the way Jane Austen spelled it and how it was published. It was an acceptable spelling at the time. It's a linguistic thing. The rule about "i before e" hadn't settled down in the English language yet.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

mom133d said:


> Does this count?


I was waiting for someone to bring that one up. Did you see that there is a prequel to Pride and Prejudice and Zombies coming out? I got an email about it from Amazon today. It is Dawn of the Dreadfuls http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1594744548/


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I loved Lost in Austen too!

My favourite Jane Austen books are Pride & Prejudice and also Sense & Sensibility.

I'm leaning towards trying one of the more current adaptations but not really sure where to start, any particularly good suggestions?  (That won't put me off trying any others.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

arshield said:


> I was waiting for someone to bring that one up. Did you see that there is a prequel to Pride and Prejudice and Zombies coming out? I got an email about it from Amazon today. It is Dawn of the Dreadfuls http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1594744548/


I'll have to check it out. On a related note, I was disappointed in


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> As to why Love and Freindship is misspelled...that is the way Jane Austen spelled it and how it was published. It was an acceptable spelling at the time. It's a linguistic thing. The rule about "i before e" hadn't settled down in the English language yet.


Ahh... good to know.

I've read Pride and Prejudice and Zombies. It wasn't great but I can appreciate the author's willingness to try. It was funny in a few places.

Jenna


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine's _Persuasion_. Anne is a "grown-up" heroine, who's known loss and pain, and who's been neglected and undervalued by those who should have known better. That makes it all the more delightful when she at last receives her well-deserved happiness.

I love all Jane's novels, but this one has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

tlrowley said:


> I'm a Persuasion girl all the way through. I love the novel, and watch the Amanda Root-Ciarán Hinds movie whenever I feel down.


I love that movie. Fortunately so does my husband 

Years ago we saw Amanda Root playing Lady Macbeth at Stratford-on-Avon. One could hardly ask for a more different part to play.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I think I've read all of Austen's titles, including short stories, except Persuasion. I better get on that.

Has anyone read any titles in the Jane Austen mystery series by Stephanie Barron?

http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Man-Cloth-Mystery-ebook/dp/B001RKFU52/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1268961430&sr=1-4

Jenna


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Pride & Prejudice, hands down. This book was my first Jane Austen novel and is still my favorite because I love the element of humor she added to the story which I didn't find so much in her other other novels. Austen was having fun with the rules of etiquette during that time and the generation gap between parents and kids.

I've watched just about all of the movie versions made and my favorite was the one where Colin Firth played Darcy. The one I hated was when Laurence Olivier played him.

Debra


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> I think I've read all of Austen's titles, including short stories, except Persuasion. I better get on that.
> 
> Has anyone read any titles in the Jane Austen mystery series by Stephanie Barron?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've read them all, Jenna. It's worth reading them in order, as there's a certain amount of story arc.

I enjoyed them quite a lot, with one exception (see below) - the author knows her Austen, and incorporates snippets from Jane's letters as well as lots of references to events in the book. "Her" Jane is witty, insightful, and sharply intelligent - and very likable.

My one disappointment was with the last book in the series. I felt the ending was abrupt (I almost wondered if the author had got tired of it!), and I wasn't convinced by one or two of the plot elements. But maybe I was in a fussy mood


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

I kind of hate to admit this but I have never read a Jane Austen novel.  Do I have to turn in my author card (esp. as a chick lit author) for that?  I need to finally read one of these books because I feel terribly out of the loop for somehow missing these.  However, I do not have a lot of time to read these days, so if you had to recommend only one for a first time reader, which one would it be?

Thanks!
-Jenn


----------



## rinlow (Mar 7, 2010)

I never read Jane Austin until I got my Kindle.  Pride and Prejudice was free I think, so I downloaded it.  Now I am an addict.  I have read all her books but Northanger Abbey.  I guess I'm just saving it because I don't want to know that there aren't any more books by her that I haven't read.  I haven't tried any of the sequels by others and am also curious as to what other Jane Austin addicts think of them.  Also, are there any other classic books similar to her that I might enjoy?  I loved Jane Eyre and will be reading Wuthering Heights as well.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

J.L. Penn said:


> I kind of hate to admit this but I have never read a Jane Austen novel. Do I have to turn in my author card (esp. as a chick lit author) for that? I need to finally read one of these books because I feel terribly out of the loop for somehow missing these. However, I do not have a lot of time to read these days, so if you had to recommend only one for a first time reader, which one would it be?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Jenn


I just finished Understood Betsy and loved it.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

J.L. Penn said:


> I kind of hate to admit this but I have never read a Jane Austen novel. Do I have to turn in my author card (esp. as a chick lit author) for that? I need to finally read one of these books because I feel terribly out of the loop for somehow missing these. However, I do not have a lot of time to read these days, so if you had to recommend only one for a first time reader, which one would it be?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Jenn


I think Pride and Prejudice is the best one to start with.

let us know if you read it!

Jenna


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

More when than if, but will do!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Speaking of Austen - why is the book Love and Firendship is misspelled on Amazon. I've seen it wrong on a few versions.
> 
> Jenna


I believe the I before E rule didn't exist back when Austen wrote Love and Freindship, os that's why the spelling looks like it does.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

Just received my k2 for Christmas and am enjoying Jane Austin again. I just finished Lady Susan, ( this was a first time read ) I really like the letter format. I wasn't crazy about the ending. Seemed like a hurried finish. I didn't realize so many people still read Austin. Probably not popular with a lot but I also enjoy many of Georgette Heyers books because they remind me of Austin. I glad I looked in on this discussion you have given me great ideas for new reads.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

raynsally said:


> Just received my k2 for Christmas and am enjoying Jane Austin again. I just finished Lady Susan, ( this was a first time read ) I really like the letter format. I wasn't crazy about the ending. Seemed like a hurried finish. I didn't realize so many people still read Austin. Probably not popular with a lot but I also enjoy many of Georgette Heyers books because they remind me of Austin. I glad I looked in on this discussion you have given me great ideas for new reads.


Lady Susan was really good. You're right that the ending seemed rushed but I thought it was just me wishing there were more.

I just looked up Georgette Heyers - thanks for the tip! Her titles sound really good.

Jenna


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I LOVE Pride and Prejudice!


----------



## melgerber (Feb 28, 2010)

If you are really really interested in Jane Austen check out these two websites.  One is for the Jane Austen Society of North America (JASNA) at www.jasna.org. These are some pretty serious Janeites. The other is the Republic of Pemberley at www.pemberley.com.  Enjoy!

Mel


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

melgerber said:


> My favorite Elizabeth Bennett is still Elizabeth Garvie, but they are all splendid.
> 
> Melissa


This and the Sir Lawrence Olivier film are the only ones I've watched so far. I agree, Garvie is perfect.



JennaAnderson said:


> Has anyone read any titles in the Jane Austen mystery series by Stephanie Barron?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Man-Cloth-Mystery-ebook/dp/B001RKFU52/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1268961430&sr=1-4
> 
> Jenna


Haven't read this one, but have read the Jaine Austen series by Laura Levine, which is a funny cozy series about a freelance writer living in the slums of Beverly Hills. 

N


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I think Jennifer Ehle and Colin Firth are definitive Elizabeth and Darcy.  It took me a while to warm up to Ehle, but once I did I can not imagine anyone else in that role.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

DYB said:


> I think Jennifer Ehle and Colin Firth are definitive Elizabeth and Darcy. It took me a while to warm up to Ehle, but once I did I can not imagine anyone else in that role.


I think Kiera Knightly acted well and is definitely beautiful and spunky - but if Elizabeth Bennet had been THAT SKINNY in her day she would have been sent to bed and fed six times a day until she plumped up.


----------



## vickir (Jan 14, 2009)

Pride and Prejudice is my favorite of hers. I re-read it at least once a year. Like Pamela Aidan's spin offs.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> I just finished Understood Betsy and loved it.


Huh? That's not by Jane Austen.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

pawsplus said:


> Huh? That's not by Jane Austen.


Huh - I have no idea why I put that comment on this thread. I did like Understood Betsy but...

 BRAIN FART!!


----------

